# Royal Prince



## Cindi (Nov 15, 2017)

Would like some information about selling a royal prince.  It was the first one ever in the state of Arkansas.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sounds like a 50's-60's import bike. Post up a pic. BTW, welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 16, 2017)

Let me know if you need more pictures


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome to our group!
huh, never saw a tire do quite that before.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 16, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to our group!
> huh, never saw a tire do quite that before.



Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Don't think you'll find much love for that one. I'd throw it up on CL for $25 and take what I could get. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 16, 2017)

It's 50's or early 60's, made by Hercules, possibly before their takeover by Raleigh judging by the head badge.
Is it a 3  speed rear hub by Sturmey Archer, or one of Hercules' own design? 
A photo of the hub would be useful.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 17, 2017)

According to the internet, Hercules and Raleigh got conglomerated about 1960. Before that they were competitors, afterwards the main difference between a Hercules and a Raleigh was the badge. Like @dnc1, I'd guess yours was made before BCC (British Cycle Company, parent company of Hercules in the '50's) was absorbed by Raleigh. If your bike has a Sturmey-Archer hub, there should be a date stamped in it. The Hercules hubs were nearly identical, but no date. I've got a women's version of this bike, and it's a standard English 3 speed. Yours has the men's frame so it's worth a little more. Fixed up and cleaned up, it would appeal to somebody looking for a cool old bike to ride, but you won't make a fortune off of it. As is, maybe $50.00 tops. It needs a lot of work, but it's mostly complete and straight except for the seat, and no bad rust. If I were close enough to drive, I'd be interested, but shipping would be as much as the bike is worth.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 17, 2017)

Cleaned up, bearings repacked, hub adjusted , a new pair of tires and tubes I'd price it at $75 to $100 in a college town.  For some reason, women's English Racers sell themselves.  When I was in school I rebuilt every one I could find and they would sell in a few days.  There will be a date on the rear hub to pin it down closer.  These are really nice get-around-town bikes, but not  valuable.  it will cost the same as a new piece of walmart krappe to rebuild it, but you will have a MUCH nicer bike.  Unfortunately, not may people understand that.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 17, 2017)

On second look, your head badge says "Birmingham". That confirms it was built before Raleigh (based in Nottingham) took over.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 26, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Cleaned up, bearings repacked, hub adjusted , a new pair of tires and tubes I'd price it at $75 to $100 in a college town.  For some reason, women's English Racers sell themselves.  When I was in school I rebuilt every one I could find and they would sell in a few days.  There will be a date on the rear hub to pin it down closer.  These are really nice get-around-town bikes, but not  valuable.  it will cost the same as a new piece of walmart krappe to rebuild it, but you will have a MUCH nicer bike.  Unfortunately, not may people understand that.



Where are you located?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 26, 2017)

Right now, I'm in Virginia.  Home is San Francisco, and my student bike flipping was done in Iowa and Massachusetts.  Sadly, nowhere near Arkansas.


----------

